# White Rose Pigeon Assoc. Summer Show



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Entry form and show rules for the White Rose Pigeon Association summer show on Sunday, August 1 are posted on the club website:

http://www.whiterosepigeon.com

Entry deadline is July 24, 2010. The show will be held in Emigsville, PA (near York, PA)

Hope to see you there,

Link


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

The link has expired. Any other info? Would love to check it out.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Show information*

Sorry for the break in the link, it should be fixed tomorrow. Here is the show location, date:

White Rose Pigeon Association, Inc.
Summer Show
Manchester Twp. (Alert No. 1) Fire Co. Emigsville, PA
Sunday, August 1, 2010

Directions to the Manchester Twp. (Alert No. 1)
Fire Company
Emigsville, Pennsylvania
This is just outside of York, PA, 2 miles North of the intersection of I-83 and PA Route 30.
FROM THE SOUTH:
Take I-83 North to Exit 22 (old exit 10), North George St. (PA Route 181). At the bottom of the ramp
bear right onto North George St. (PA Route 181). Proceed 1.5 miles North to the fire hall on the left.
FROM THE NORTH:
Take I-83 South to Exit 22 (old exit 10), North George St. (PA Route 181). At the traffic light at the
bottom of the ramp, turn left onto North George St. (PA Route 181). Proceed 1.5 miles North to the
fire hall on the left.
FROM THE EAST:
Take Route 30 West to North George St. (PA Route 181). At the traffic light there is a Hardee’s on
the Northeast corner and the North Gate shopping center on the Southwest corner. Turn right onto
North George St. (PA Route 181). Proceed 2 miles North to the fire hall on the left.
FROM THE WEST:
Take Route 30 East to North George St. (PA Route 181). At the traffic light there is a Hardee’s on
the Northeast corner and the North Gate shopping center on the Southwest corner. Turn left onto
North George St. (PA Route 181). Proceed 2 miles North to the fire hall on the left.
FROM THE PA TURNPIKE:
Follow the PA Turnpike I-76 to Exit 18, Harrisburg West Shore. Take I-83 South to Exit 22 (old exit
10), North George St. (PA Route 181). At the traffic light at the bottom of the ramp, turn left onto North
George St. (PA Route 181). Proceed 1.5 miles North to the fire hall on the left.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*White Rose Pigeon Show*

The club website is back up:

http://www.whiterosepigeon.com


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks for everything Link. nice guy he gave me 2 pigeon and even py my membership. don't know what to say man, thanks so much ill see you on Oct 3rd at reading.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Good to meet you*

It was good to meet you, good luck with the birds.

Link


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Photos from White Rose show*

Good time at the recent White Rose summer show. 364 piegons entered, 38 exhibitors, 44 different breeds.

Attached are a couple of photos, the black flags in the photo have the names of club members who have passsed away in recent years.

The next White Rose show is Sunday, November 14, all age, all breed show.

Link


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

A verry nice show, allways have a good time


----------

